# Moving fish to new tank.



## edog45 (May 4, 2008)

Is it ok to just set up a new tank treat water with prime get the water to match the temp of current tank and take the filter from current tank and put it on the new tank and move the fish?

Current tank has been set up for over 2 years it is a 40 gallon with an aquaclear 70 and the new tank is a 120 gallon with 2 ehiem 2217.

I am not going to increase the fish load for a couple of weeks. I have 12 fish in the 40 gal now that will be moved to the 120.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes, but feed very sparingly, if at all, for the first couple of days while you test your water for ammonia and nitrite. You may experience small spikes. Be ready to do partial water changes to combat them. You can also use Prime to detox per instructions.

Even though you're moving the filter, beneficial bacteria colonize all surfaces in an aquarium and you'll inevitably leave some behind. If you can move rocks, etc, even temporarily, it'll help.

I would do as you plan and not add any fish until you're past any spikes in ammonia and/or nitrite.

Also avoid cleaning the AC right before the move or immediately after. Leave filters in the new tank alone for at least a few weeks. I'd go 6 weeks before considering the cannisters ready to take over (not sure if you're planning to continue to use the AC on the new tank).


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

im going to be doing the same thing this weekend (30->110), i was planngin on transfering all the rocks, plants, substrate, and driftwood too so hopefully that will help.

i also plan on adding all the water from the 30 to the 110, any tips on introducing the fish to the new tank?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> any tips on introducing the fish to the new tank?


Keep tank lights off and room lights very low. Make sure there's plenty of hiding places. Let them settle undisturbed. Other than that, as long as the water parameters are reasonably similar, just net and dump. Subjecting them to a long acclimation may just stress them out and I've found it unnecessary. Used to be a believer in it, but not anymore. Just my experience, but do what you're comfortable with. Finding themselves in a new tank with bright lights with no place to hide after being chased by a net and then packed into a bucket can stress a fish more than subtle changes in tank water parameters. Just my opinion.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

cool, ill transfer all the decorations and substrate to the new tank, fill maybe halfway with fresh water then transfer them into the new tank then add the old water then top off, sound good?

sorry to hijack i just figured wed have really similar questions..... :thumb:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> sound good?


Sounds good :thumb:


----------



## edog45 (May 4, 2008)

No problem. Only thing in my 40 is #50 rock. I do have #300 rock in the 120 I can move the 50 over no problem. I am not going to keep the aquaclear on the tank long term since I sold the tank to my brother.


----------



## edog45 (May 4, 2008)

Update. I moved the rock and fish from my 40 last night. All i did was net them and walk over to the 120 and drop them in. This morning they are all out digging in the sand looking for food. I am not going to feed today. I will check the water tonight to see if I have an spikes. So far everything looks good. I will post a pic of the tank later.

E


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I just did the same thing, 90g to 125g.
all went well. I even switched from gravel to sand and had plenty of bacteria
in the 2 filters and rocks moved.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

so far so good here too, it was a royal pain for me because i transfered the substrate too, wich meant i had to stir up the old tank and i couldnt fill the new tank till i had all the substrate in.


----------

